# pkg upgrade, Fail to create temporary file!



## teo (Oct 16, 2018)

When I try to update the software of the binary packages `pkg upgrade` generates me as described below, and does not update.



```
Fail to create temporary file: /usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/align-layers/.align-layers.JkegZ4oO68od:Not a directory
```

How do I proceed to resolve that?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 16, 2018)

Did you check if you already have such a file there? Did you check its permissions and flags?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 16, 2018)

See PR  232280.

```
Uninstalling gimp-app and installing the new package works fine
```


----------

